# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > خبر: اولین سایت ساز آنلاین ایرانی (فارسی) به روش Drag & Drop ــــ Poopesh.com

## Poopesh

پوپش اولین سایت ساز ایرانی با قابلیت طراحی سایت به روش Drag & Drop میباشد و نیاز به هیچ گونه دانش برنامه نویسی برای طراحی سایت ندارد .
شما می توانید با ویرایشگر قالب پوپش ظاهر سایت خود را منطبق با سلیقه خود ایجاد کنید. همچنین این امکان را خواهید داشت تا قالبهای مختلفی را طراحی و با نام دلخواه ذخیره کنید و هر زمان که خواستید آنها را منتشر کنید.
قابلیت Drag & Drop این ویرایشگر به شما این امکان را میدهد تا قالب مورد نظر خود را به سهولت و مطابق با سلیقه خود ایجاد کرده و باعث افزایش سرعت در طراحی سایت اختصاصی میشود .
شما میتوانید بدون هیچ گونه محدودیت با سایت ساز پوپش آثار ، خدمات و محصولات خود را در وب انتشار دهید .
راه اندازی سایت در پوپش تنها 4 دقیقه طول میکشد .

فروشگاه ساز پوپش تنها روش ساخت فروشگاه که کاربر میتواند سایت فروشگاهی خود را با سلیقه خود و بدون نیاز به دانش برنامه نویسی به روش Drag & Drop ( فقط با موس ) با پشتیبانی کامل از زبان فارسی ، ساخته و طراحی کرده و به راحتی ویرایش نماید .

*******امکان ساخت قالب موبایلی به روش Drag & Drop در سایت ساز و فروشگاه ساز پوپش افزوده شد .****** 
لینک صفحه اصلی ساخت سایت و ساخت فروشگاه

لینک ویرایشگر قالب فروشگاه

لینک دموی فروشگاه ساخته شده

لینک پنل مدیریت فروشگاه

----------


## AMIN_SG

ممنون  :تشویق:

----------


## na_des

چرا سایتش باز نمیشه ؟  :متفکر:  چه قدر طول میکشه لود شه ؟!؟

----------


## enidealist

با حال بود خسته نباشی :تشویق:

----------


## Poopesh

سایت مشکلی نداشته لطفا دوباره تست فرمایید .
با تشکر از نظر شما

----------


## matrix-program

عالیه خیلی ایده جالبی داره ایرانیا رو سربلند کردید 
موفق باشید

----------


## meisam3322

خود سایت اینقدر سنگینه که الان حدود 1 دقیقه شده هنوز لود نشده دوست عزیز. نمیدونم اگه با این تکنیک سایت رو برای مشتری ایجاد میکنه که دیگه چه عرض کنم.

----------


## matrix-program

> خود سایت اینقدر سنگینه که الان حدود 1 دقیقه شده هنوز لود نشده دوست عزیز.  نمیدونم اگه با این تکنیک سایت رو برای مشتری ایجاد میکنه که دیگه چه عرض  کنم.


مال من با اینترنت 128 خیلی زود باز شد نمی دونم شما چی میگید اگه با دیال آپ میرید تعجبی نداره استاد

----------


## khanlo.javid

ایده خوبیه ولی بهتره گسترش داده بشه ، بهتره با چند طراح حرفه ای دیگه این ایده رو گسترش بدید ، در حال حاظر خیلی سادست ولی جا بری پیشرفت زیاد داره این ایده ، امید وارم بتونید از ایدتون به درستی استفاده کنید.

1- بهینه سازی تو سرعت لود.
2- امکانات بیشتر .
3- سهولت انجام تغییرات.
4- مدیریت کامل بر تمامی اجزاء و قسمت ها .




موفق باشید.

----------


## moalla

بسیار از کارتون لذت بردم. خیلی قشنگ کار کردین. روان و زیبا و کاربردی
نسبت به سایتهای مشابه انگلیسی هم بخوایم مقایسه کنیمخیلی خوب کار شده و برخلاف برخی دوستان فکر نمیکنم تا همینجای کار هم ساده کار شده باشه و مطمئنا در ماه های آینده پیشرفت پیشرفت بیشتری میکنه
تنها یه نقد کوچیک به ذهنم رسید.
سایت بین کاربر حرفه ای و کاربر آماتور طراحی شده
اگه برای کاربر آماتور بود نیاز بود امکانات آماتوری تر طراحی بشن. مثلا تمهای رنگی آماده برای کل سایت باشه مشابه artisteer
اگه برای کاربران حرفه ای تره بهتر بود گزینه های حرفه ای تری هم باشه 
و ایده آل اینه که کاربر بتونه از همون ابتدا انتخاب کنه حرفه ایه یا آماتور
راستی نمیتونید امکان خروجی به بلاگفا و جوملا و ... هم بذارید؟

----------


## Poopesh

با تشکر از ارسال نظرات و پیشنهادات شما عزیزان

فعلا امکان خروجی برای بلاگفا و جوملاو ..... وجود ندارد .

----------


## QQQ.web

:تشویق: خیلی با حاله امیدوارم توسعه پیددا کنه

----------


## Poopesh

با تشکر از نظر دوستان

----------


## rezarun

سایت ساز جالبیه فقط با استفاده از موس میشه توش سایت ساخت .

موفق باشید .

----------


## Poopesh

با تشکر از نظرات دوستان

سایت ساز پوپش نیازی به هیچ دانش برنامه نویسی و هاستینگ ندارد و فقط با موس ( Drag & Drop ) میتوانید سایت خود را طراحی نمایید .

----------


## hamid_0341

عالیه ممنون  :قلب:

----------


## Poopesh

با تشکر از نظر دوستان

----------


## blueice

خیلی خوب بود .
از چه زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کردین ؟

----------


## tazeha

با زبان php 5 نوشته شده.

خیلی زیبا و راحت آسون

موفق باشید

----------


## Poopesh

با تشکر از نظرات تمامی دوستان عزیز

سیستم بر پایه زبانهای php , json , jquery  نوشته شده است .

----------


## salamon

خیلی جالبه مثل فتوشاپ میمونه البته برای طراحی وب موفق باشید .

سرور شما کجا قرار داره ؟

----------


## Poopesh

با تشکر از ارسال نظرات

سرورهای سایت ساز پوپش در ایران قرار دارند .

----------


## persiansh

جالب بود.
اسکریپت oxwall نیز چنین امکاناتی روداره،
یه سری به سایتش بزن ،البته برای ساخت شبکه اجتماعی هستش، شاید براتون جالب باشه.
با آرزوی موفقیت روزافزون :تشویق:

----------


## Poopesh

تشکر از ارسال نظر دوستان

----------


## Poopesh

سایت ساز پوپش به نسخه 2 ارتقاء داده شد و هم اکنون شما عزیزان میتوانید به صفحه poopesh.com مراجعه نمایید و از امکانات جدید این سیستم دیدن فرمایید .
با تشکر

----------


## Poopesh

لطفا نظرات خود را در همین پست بگذارید .
با تشکر

----------


## meisam3322

غالب های تکراری دارید. بهتره غالب ها و استایل های بیشتری طراحی کنید.

----------


## SlowCode

خیلی زیباست!!
میتونم بگم اولین سایت ایرانی هست که موقع نگاه کردنش دهنم باز موند!

ایده جالبی هست. سعی کنین امکاناتش رو افزایش بدین.
امیدوارم موفق باشین :تشویق:

----------


## Poopesh

ضمن تشکر از ارسال نظرات و پیشنهادات
امروز پوپش، نسخه ۲٫۱ خود را با افزودن امکانات جدید و همچنین رفع مشکلات برای تمامی کاربران خود بروزرسانی نمود. در زیر می توانید برخی از این تغییرات را مشاهده نمایید.
سایت ساز پوپش لیست تغییرات

----------


## saelozahra

اینو هم ببینین جالبه
http://mihancms.ir

----------


## Poopesh

تشکر از ارسال نظرات و پیشنهادات

----------


## pswin.pooya

دوست من ایده خیلی خوبی داری. جالبه یکی دو ماه پیش یکی از دوستام می گفت که یکی از دوستاش ( که احتمالا شما باشید ) یه همچین چیری ساخته. به هر حال خیلی جالب بود.

فقط فکر می کنم باید خیلی بیشتر از اینها روش کار بشه. به مقدار هم اسکریپت ها سنگین بودن، کندی رو به راحتی می شد. حس کرد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Poopesh

از هم اکنون میتوانید بینهایت صفحه در پوپش ایجاد کنید .
سایت سار پوپش

----------


## Poopesh

سایت ساز پوپش جزء کاندیداهایی برتر در جشنواره وب ایران

جشنواره وب ايران | اعلام کاندیداهای ششمین جشنواره وب ایران در شاخه استارتاپ...

----------


## iliya_s20

فقط یه مشکل که داره واکنش گرا نبودنشه

----------


## Poopesh

تشکر از ارسال نظرات

----------


## Poopesh

لطفا نظرات خود را در همین پست اعلام فرمایید .
با تشکر

----------


## Poopesh

فروشگاه ساز پوپش تنها روش ساخت فروشگاه که کاربر میتواند سایت فروشگاهی خود را با سلیقه خود و بدون نیاز به دانش برنامه نویسی به روش Drag & Drop ( فقط با موس ) با پشتیبانی کامل از زبان فارسی ، ساخته و طراحی کرده و به راحتی ویرایش نماید .
لینک صفحه اصلی ساخت سایت و ساخت فروشگاه

لینک ویرایشگر قالب فروشگاه

لینک دموی فروشگاه ساخته شده

لینک پنل مدیریت فروشگاه

----------


## godofphp

باریکلااا     :تشویق:

----------


## Poopesh

تشکر از ارسال نظرات

----------


## Poopesh

لطفا نظرات خود را در همین پست اعلام فرمایید .
با تشکر

----------


## Poopesh

سایت ساز پوپش بعد از ماهها تلاش امکان ساخت سایت برای سایتهای که نیاز به بلاگ دارند را به سیستم اضافه کرد و از اکنون کاربران می توانند به سادگی بلاگ سایت خود را راهاندازی کنند و با روش Drog & Drop قالب بلاگ خود را بسازند.

----------


## bitajamili

خیلی هم عالی واقعا دست مریزاد  :تشویق: 
طراحی سایت ساز

----------


## Poopesh

سایت ساز و فروشگاه ساز پوپش قالبهای جدید به سیستم خود اضافه کرده است که با توجه به قابلیت درگ اند دراپ ویرایشگر قالب آن می توانید به آسانی برای خود سفارشی سازی کنید .
پیشنهاد میشود از دموی ویراشگر قالب استفاده کنید .

----------


## Poopesh

ضمن تشکر از نظرات دوستان
لطفا نظرات خود را در همین تاپیک مطرح نمایید .

----------


## Poopesh

جدیدسامانه تخفیفات پیشرفته سایت ساز و فروشگاه ساز پوپش راهاندازی شد .
از امکانات این سامانه می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد :
تخفیف بر اساس قیمت محصول - تخفیف بر اساس قیمت سبد خرید - تخفیف براساس شهر یا استان - تخفیف بر اساس بازه زمانی خاص - تخفیف بر اساس کد تخفیف - تخفیف به عضوی خاص از فروشگاه - تخفیف در قالب ارسال رایگان کالا - تخفیف بر اساس تعدادی از محصول - نمایشگر زمان باقیمانده از تخفیف و ...
لینک دمو کار با سامانه تخفیف

----------


## Poopesh

در بسته شماره ۴ سایت ساز و فروشگاه ساز پوپش امکان ایجاد اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی با تمام امکانات موجود در فروشگاه ساز فراهم شد .
لینک امکانات اپلیکیشن فروشگاهی 
لینک دانلود نسخه دمو

----------


## Poopesh

امکان ساخت قالب موبایلی به روش Drag & Drop در سایت ساز و فروشگاه ساز پوپش افزوده شد .

----------

